# Fanmaster 3600 STC



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just swapped my van for a 1998 Autosleeper Executive. The heater was noisy so I stripped it down to clean the fans.

I must have disturbed something and caused the fuse to blow. I reset the fuse and put everything back together. Now the heating element comes on when the trip switch is on without me touching the control panel (which didnt happen before). It will not go off and is overheating.

Has anyone any idea what I might need to replace, please?

thanks
Alan


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think I can help you except to say that I have recently put the Instructions etc for the Carver Fanmaster in the downloads section of this site if that helps you.

Are you saying that the lights are off on the control panel but the heater element still comes on? There is a reset flap on the side of the fanmaster I just wonder if this is stuck in? Would that cause it if it was?

JohnW


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi John

Thanks - will look at download.

Yes I think the reset may be stuck in. Any suggestions please?


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> I don't think I can help you except to say that I have recently put the Instructions etc for the Carver Fanmaster in the downloads section of this site if that helps you.
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Under 'Resources' Tab at the top of the page select Useful Downloads.

Select the 'Useful' category.

Select to sort by date and newest first and my downloads are mostly the latest. I think you will find one for the Carver fire and one for the Carver Fanmaster. There may be other manuals that relate to the equipment on your van as my old van was a 1997.

Also look under the 'User Manuals' category and again sort by date - newest first.

I downloaded the first few in the 'Useful' category before I realised there was a 'User manuals' category.  

JohnW


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Found them now - thanks a lot.


----------

